# 1987 turbo 300zx 2+2



## JB072 (Feb 13, 2005)

I just bought a 1987 turbo 300zx 2+2 and the seats are in very bad condation dryed out and cracked were can by new seats for it.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

if you dont want to pay too much try some salvage yards


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

There were no 2+2 Turbo cars unless the engine was swapped..

The only place your probably going to have any luck is at a salvage yard.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> There were no 2+2 Turbo cars unless the engine was swapped..
> 
> The only place your probably going to have any luck is at a salvage yard.


 He might also be JDM.... or Canadian.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Not being a 2+2 expert, I would have to say that pretty much anything is findable if you look hard enough for it. Though I do doubt _racing seats_ would fit in the rear, at least without modification..... Seats covers, though, should be doable.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Victoria British has the seat covers. look at motorsport auto too.

But if you have to a salvedge yard might have some decent seats


Also www.Z31.com and the classifieds and eBay.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

asleepz said:


> There were no 2+2 Turbo cars unless the engine was swapped..
> 
> The only place your probably going to have any luck is at a salvage yard.


Not true. I own #48 of the 203 produced in 1987 

Production numbers for Canadian 2+2 Turbo’s.

1984- 604
1985- 425
1986- 635
1987- 203
1988- 264
1989- 1 
________
2132 Total


----------

